# Could I move a pregant doe?



## rabbitman (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a doe that is due in about 4-5 days she has already made her nest, but I want to move her onto the ground in my shed so she can have lots of room and it is also warmer down there. Do you think it is a good/bad idea? Thanks


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 21, 2011)

very bad if she already made the nest she should be left alone.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 21, 2011)

Rabbits don't care about "lots of room". In fact, given that much room, she's likely to find a corner to hide in! 

Rabbits care about feeling secure from predators. A hutch is secure, and they tend to know that. Rabbits are the most comfortable delivering their litters in a small, secure area. "lots of room" is not the same thing as "small and secure". So go with what the rabbit wants.

I'd leave her where she is. If she needs more room while nursing after the litter is up and jumping around, you can move everyone then. 

If she needs more warmth right now, then putting a blanket or a bunch of straw over her hutch might be in order.


----------



## dewey (Feb 21, 2011)

I had to move a doe to a completely different environment, a different building, about a week or less before kindling but it was with her same cage unit and next box, in a secure, covered area.  Still, I was concerned.  She did fine but I would be concerned about it like the others are regarding moving a doe so close to kindling to a new, open space area where she could be very stressed....unless the areas she's in now exposes her to extreme weather.  Is she exposed where she's at now?


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 22, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> I had to move a doe to a completely different environment, a different building, about a week or less before kindling but it was with her same cage unit and next box, in a secure, covered area.  Still, I was concerned.  She did fine but I would be concerned about it like the others are regarding moving a doe so close to kindling to a new, open space area where she could be very stressed....unless the areas she's in now exposes her to extreme weather.  Is she exposed where she's at now?


She is not exposed she is in a 8x8 shed with some durable palstic around the windows. I was think that they needed lots of room to have babies but if they dont she can stay where she is. I will have to try put a blanket/towle in her cage. It is around 43 degrees here, so they should be fine. SHe has a 2x2 cage and a 2x2 nesting box attached to her cage. So she is very secure.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 22, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> SHe has a 2x2 cage and a 2x2 nesting box attached to her cage. So she is very secure.


That's rather spacious by rabbit standards! Mine have 30x36 (inches) cages and the does that are about to kindle have movable nestboxes placed inside that cage.  They stay there until the kits start jumping around, then they all get moved together to a larger one.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 22, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> rabbitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my only 2x2 cage with the 2x2 nesting box the other rabbits have 2x2 nesting boxes too, except they are in 30"x36" cages as well. The doe that has a 2x2 cage is a netherland dwarf so she doesnt need as much room. I give all my rabbits wooden boxes that are 2x2.  It gives them more room and more privousy.


----------

